# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Pse Hashim Thaqi nuk e viziton Fatmir Limajn ne Hage?

## Arb

Pse Hashim Thaqi nuk e viziton Fatmir Limajn ne Hage?

Perderisa deputeti I PDK-se Sabri Fejzullahu krenohet me te madhe se deri tash ka vizituar mbi 50 here Fatmir Limajn ne burgun e Tribunalit te Hages, kryetari I PDK-se Hashim Thaqi nuk mund ta thote kete.

Thaqi duket se me bashkeluftetarin dhe bashkepunetorin e tij me te ngushte eshte pershendetur perfundimisht para me shume se nje viti, ne momentet kur policia sllovene ia ka vene prangat ne duar Fatmirit.

Atebote, sic dihet, ne Kranj te Sllovenise kishin shkuar per "skijim," Thaqi e Limaj me miqte dhe bashkepunetoret e tyre, te cilet u kthyen ne Kosove, pervec Limajt, te cilit pergjithmone ja kthyen shpinen.

Po behet me shume se nje vit prej se Fatmir Limaj gjendet ne burgun e Tribunalit te Hages, dhe ne fillim, pa snje propagande politike dhe shqetesimi verbal dhe emocional te kreut te PDK-se, tashme duket se Limaj eshte nje emer I harruar per Thaqin.

Madje, ajo qe bie ne sy eshte fakti se kjo harrese ndaj Fatmir Limajt po verehet edhe ne forumet partiake, si dhe ne mediumet e kontrolluara nga PDK-ja.

Pak kush ja permned emrin Fatmir Limajt, nderkohe qe ne postin e deputetit dhe te udheheqesit te Grupit Parlamentar te PDK-se menjehere jane ulur njerezit e tjere.

Bile edhe ne protestat e fundit te organizuara ne Kosove, me rastin e arrestimit te kater pjesetareve te TMK-se, askund nuk duket as fotografia e Limajt, as nuk permendet emri I tij.

Edhe gazeta propaganduese e PDK-se, e cila deri vone botonte citate te deklaratave e fjalimeve te Fatmir Limajt, tashme nuk po e ben nje gje te ketille.

Pra duke I pasur parasysh te gjitha keto fakte, duket se Fatmir Limaj eshte nje emer I harruar per Hashim Thaqin, per strukturat e Partise se tij, per bashkeluftetaret e tij qe sot protestojne ne rruge, per mediumet e tij te luftes dhe te partise.

Si duket, ne njefare menyre, te gjithe jne pajtuar me fatin e Fatmir Limajt dhe tash I kane quar duart nga mbrojtja e tij publike dhe politike.

Por, perderisa te gjithe te tjeret "harresen" ndaj Fatmir Limajt mund ta kene bere pa ndonje qellim te caktuar, ose thjeshte, se kohe paskohe kane dale ne skene edhe ngjarje e arrestime te tjera, mbase me te rendesishme, "harresa" e Hashim Thaqit ndaj Fatmir Limajt duket se nuk eshte krejtesisht e rastesishme dhe krejtesisht e pa qellimte.

Burimet tona brenda PDK-se (qe per hir te sigurise se tyre deshirojne te mbeten anonime) njoftojne se Thaqi e Limaj ka nje kohe te gjate qe as nuk flasin ne telefon.

Madje, keto burime tona thone se kjo ftohje e raporteve ne mes Thaqit dhe Limjat daton prej kohes se arrestimit te Limajt ne Kranj te Sllovenise, e posaqerisht pas dergimit te Limajt ne Burgun e Tribunalit te Hages.

Keshtu, jo zyrtarisht thuhet se Limajt pas deportimit te tij ne Hage, autoritetet e Tribunalit I kane treguar nje dokument, ne te cilin eshte pare nenshkrimi I Thaqit.

Sipas ketij dokumenti, ky I fundit eshte pajtuar dhe ka nenshkruar per arrestimin e Limajt.

Kjo gje duket se ka tmerruar Limajn, dhe ai nderkohe ka njoftuar familjen dhe miqte e tij te ngushte.

Kjo mbase mund te jete vetem nje perfolje e rastit por e verteta eshte se Thaqi dhe Limaj tash e sa muaj kane nderprere plotesisht komunikimet ne mes vete.

Bile ajo qe eshte e vertete eshte fakti se edhe familja e Limajt dhe farefisi I tij I gjere jane larguar perfundimisht nga PDK-ja dhe I jane adresuar politikisht AAK-se.

Ata qe nuk pajtohen me kete konstatim, pra te ftohjes se marredhenjeve ne mes Thaqit dhe Limajt, mund te aresyetohen me faktin se "nuk mund te shkoj cjapi tek kasapi" ose se Thaqi nuk guxon ta vizitoj Limajn ne Hage, sepse "edhe ai vete e ka mizen nen kapuc."

Por, ky aresyetim nuk eshte I qendrueshem, Tribunali I Hages nese ka nisur hetimet, jo vetem ndaj Thaqit, por edhe ndaj te gjithe atyre qe I kane ne "listen e zeze" mund te jap urdher per arrestim ne cdo kohe e ne cdo vend: Ne Prishtine, ne Kranj ose ne Hage?

Tjeter eshte fakti se a deshiron Limaj te takoj Thaqin, qofte edhe ne celite e Burgut te Tribunalit te Hages.

Sido qofte, me gjithe kete perfolje ka nje te vertete. Thaqi dhe Limaj tashme nuk jane miqe e bashkepunetor te ngushte, por, kjo ndarje e tyre nuk eshte bere per shkak te largesise gjeografike (Thaqi ne Prishtine e Limaj ne Hage) aresyet e kesaj ndarja I dine me se mire ata, Thaqi e Limaj.

Burimi: Bajrush Morina. Gazeta Kombetare "Bota Sot"

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Llapi

Pa pa Bajrush perkthyesi i gazetave serbe  koka met me ja bajt galen Z Thaçit se kur dhe kan do te viziton haha perime koka korit Thaçi qe nuk po u konsulltoika me perkthyesin e antikombtares bota sot qe ky veq e perkthen prej shkinishtje ne shqip prej beligradi se qka i thoin bosat e ti

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Llapi

Bota sot mbetet me ketër gazetarë 

Gazeta private «Bota sot » në Prishtinë mbetet me katër gazetaë ! 

Këto ditë, për shkak të sjelljeve tepër perfide të redaktorit të gazetës në redasinë e Prishtinës, Bajrush Morinës (ish bashkëpunëtorit të Rrahman Morinës) dhe sjelljeve të njëjta, por edhe më perfide të përgjegjësit të redaksisë Cyrih Llukman Halilit, një grup gazetarësh të gazetës Bota sot në Pristinë vendosi ta themeloi një gazetë të re ditore të pagëzuar PAVARËSIA. 

Sjelljeve së këtyre lakejve modernë si të Bajrudhit dhe Llukmanit iu ka ndihmuar direkt edhe pronari i gazetës private Xhevdet Mazrekaj i cili asnjë punëtori nuk i ka lëshuar asnjë lloj kontrate apo vendimi të punës, por i ka mbajtur në pozitën e robit në kohën e varfrisë së thellë në Kosovë. 

Sipas lajmeve të pakonfirmuara gazeta duhet të paraqitet në tregun kosovar më 11 mars 2004, datë që kinçidon me fillimin e demonstratave të 11 marsit 1981. 

Nëse do të ketë sukses në tregun kosovar, PAVARESIA di të dale edhe në Diasporë brënda një afati të shkurtër. 

Vendimi i gati të gjithë gazetrëve të braktisin gazetën private Bota Sot dhe të kalojnë ke PAVARËSIA, duke konsideruar atë që u shkruan më lartë, nuk habit fare. Pakënaqësia e akumuluar e gazetarëve me pronarin Mazrekaj dhe redaktorët perfid orina-Halili ka rezultuar në vendimin e gazetarëve që ta braktisin gazetën private Bota sot. Megjithatë, në Bota kanë mbetur vetëm 4 gazetarë. 

marr nga forumi kosova .de nese don ta di brari se menjiren me pyet

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Agron Jozef Mje

Te lumt o LLAP, se gjithmon keni qene trima !!!!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## agiimi

Me sa po shifet ketu tek arb-i dhe ne fjalit e tije , dhe deshira e tije ndaj ketyre fjalive qe ka postuar eshte qe ky paska qellimin qe  tashi te behet gazetare i Bota Sot , sepse me siguri qe paska ndegjuar qe gazeta private Bota Sot ka mbetur vetem me 4 gazetar ,e edhe ata qe kan mbetur ende paguhen prej z. Gani Gecit , i cili ijav shpaguan mire ketyre qka flasin dhe shkruajn thash e theme per  Thaqin, Regjepin e shum te tjerve, ok pra zotri arb-i shko e kontakto me z.Gani Gecin se ndoshta edhe tye ta gjen ngonje vend  ne gazeten Bota Sot (dhe ne fund perfundon si Besim Dajaku shoki i tinaj qe e vrau vet Ganiu) e ke rrugen e hapur , e nese ti nuk e din adresen e tije  , une ta tregoj pa problem.
shpresoj qe ke suksese ti ne te ardhmen me keso shkrimesh , vetem edhe nje Lexo me shum shtypin serb e merr keso informacione sa te dush si ne Boten Sot 
ju pershendes

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

Mos u tregoni shqiptareve se kush eshte gazeta Bota Sot pasi ata e lexojne dhe e vendosin vete se cfare perfaqeson kjo gazete, nuk ka nevoje te degjojne nga mua apo nga ju se cfare perfaqeson Bota Sot per ne.

*Eshte e vertete qe Thaci i ka nderprere kontaktet me Limaj?*

Kjo eshte ceshtja per diskutim. Ne kohen qe Limaj u arrestua Thaci dhe PDK organizuan tubime te medha ne Kosove ne mbrojtje te nderit te Limaj. 

Kush di te flasi per kete pyetje apo te hedhi poshte ate qe eshte shkruajtur me lart, bujrum.

Albo

P.S Tema u leviz tek Problematika Shqiptare.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## agiimi

pershendetje z. Albo , une plotesisht pajtohem me mendimin tend rreth vlersimit tone per gazeten Boten sot , mirpo nga i more ti keto informacione qe pohon me kemngulesi se: z,Thaqi nuk ka kontakt mè z.Limaj qe prej dites se arrestimit te tinaj ne Slloveni dhe per te gjitha ato thashethame qe i permende deri me tani, e ne tashi edhe nuk po te kuptojmi tye rreth mendimit tend, sepse ti rreth ketyre thashethemeve e permende Boten sot  si burim te informacioneve per te gjitha keto, e tashi del se thua se mos ta perdorim gazeten Bota Sot rreth kesaj teme, e ne nuk po kuptojmi se kure me e perdore kete gazet te perditshme: apo vetem athere kur ty tu novojiten informacione qe kan ne vete te gjitha keto qe ti po i pohon me kembngulesi , e ku burimi i te gjitha ketyre eshte shtypi i perditshem Serb , e qe me pastaj ekspozohen me shum vullnet te kesaj redaksie ne kete gazet te perditshme , e ashtu quajtur Bota Sot.
  E une ju kisha lutur juve personalisht qe mos te merrni edhe ju me keso ekspozimesh nga shtypi Serb, sepse po e krijoni nje  sgjerim te shtypit serb edhe te Kosovaret te cilet aq mund  beren qe ta largojn se paku , e ti tashi po krijon keso situatash qe edhe kushtojn.
 Pra une ju pershendes juve , dhe herave tjera me kujdes pakez.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

agiimi, mua nuk me intereson te besoj se cfare shkruan Bota Sot apo Kosovapress, mua me intereson te mesoj te verteten. Nese Bota Sot ka publikuar nje artikull ku autori spekullon dhe mashtron sic pretendoni ju, une po pres te lexoj se cfare ka per te thene Limaj apo Thaci mbi maredheniet qe ata kane me njeri-tjetrin. Nese ata e hedhin poshte nje akuze te tille, autori i Bota Sot del genjeshtar e mashtrues. Por nese Thaci apo Limaj nuk prononcohen ne media, atehere ka dicka qe nuk shkon mes tyre.

Albo

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Llapi

Albo te jesh i bindur burr po qe se Thaqi mirret me shkrimet e akuzat e rrenat qe i ben fletushka e perkthyeme nga serbishtja e quajtura bota sot ndaj ti e ishe luftarve tjer ai nuk do te mundet te kryej as nji pun tjeter veq se do te mbetet tue demantue apo tue denocue ne komisionin per media qe e myten te shkreten gazet tue e denue per marifetlleqet e saj pra mus prit qe merret dikush serozisht se qfar thot bajrushi e te demantoi dikush por na trego ti kah ai burimi i yt qe i paska nderpre mardhanjet Thaqi me Limen  sipas teje na trego he burr se ne nuk po e dim qe eshte ashtu.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Arb

Ne vend qe te merremi me temen e postuar, "Pse Hashim Thaqi nuk e viziton Fatmir Limajn ne Hage," duket se jemi duke u marrur me shume me gazeten "Bota Sot," burimin e artikullit.

Tema nuk ka te bej me, "Pse BOTA SOT mendon Hashim Thaqi nuk viziton Fatmir Limajn ne Hage," por ka te bej me spekulimet e bera se gjoja kontaktet e "shokeve te dikurshem te luftes," jane zbehur apo kane perfunduar.

Perderisa jeni aq shume kunder spekulimeve te "Botes Sot," pse nuk na sjellni fakte se ky shkrim I Gazetarit Bajrush Morina eshte spekulim. Apo edhe kesaj here sikur edhe herave te tjera ne pa mundesi per te mbrojtur ate qe gazetari Bajrush Morina vuri ne pah, ju merreni me Gazeten "Bota Sot" dhe vete gazetarin.

Gazetari Morina ka pasur nje ze kombetar ne luften per zbardhjen e krimeve qe Grupacione Misterioze Shqipfolese kane bere gjate dhe pas konfliktit ne Kosove.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## agiimi

Atehere edhe ju zotri arb po e perdoreni gazeten Bota Sot rreth kesaj teme duke na treguar neve se kush ka qene Bajrush Morina , e gjoja ne se nuk e dimi se kush ka qene e kush eshte per momentin dhe qka ke kontribuar aji ne kete apsekt .
 ju z.Arb kur thua qe mos te mmirremi me gazeten Bota Sot po me temen e lart shenuar atehere ku i morret ju keto dezinformata rreth kontaktimit te z.Hashtim Thaqi me Fatmir Limajnse gjoja qe keta te fundit i kan nderprear kontaktimet , ketu ose keto burime jan dezinformata te gazetes Bota Sot dhe yashi ju i i transferoni ne kete tem, ose kety dezinformata jan burime tuat personalisht qe nuk kan te bejne fare me realitetin rreth kesaj teme, ose per ndryshe nese ke fakte ti atehere na i thuaj , ose atehere ti mundesh qe ato fakte ndaj deshires tende rreth kontaktit te nderprer te z.thaqi me z.Limaj te i ekspozosh edhe ne tere mediat shqiptare, sepse po nese te kish pas fakte rreth kesaj teme deri me tani , tye nuk te kish mbete rradha me jep spekulimet e tua fare, para medijave shqiptarete cilat ato deri tashi e kishin dhen kete fakt .

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## DriniM

Eh ,mirë ,mirë  !!!

Hashimi vetëm hatri i devizave që mbiledhen ( kuptohet nëse mbiledhen diçka  ) në fondin *'' Fatmir Limaj ''*  dhe puna e rahjes së gjoksit se ja ne *,, djemtë e luftës ''* , e kishte vizituar Fatmirin gati për çdo javë .

Por çka ti bën Hashimi *lëkurës së ujkut* ,që ia mban varur  mbas derës së gjykatës së Hagës dada Carla del Ponte , se !!!! 

*Ah ,sikur të kishte Hashimi ndonjë burrë dhe ate burrë të fortë tia mbante frigën ,e kish bërë çirak Fatmirin me vizita dhe e kishte n'trashur xhepin e vetë gjithashtu Hashimi .*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## agiimi

He , ju z.DriniM nuk te koket kerkah hiq ne rrjadhojat e temes se lart shenuar. aq shum e keni peshtjell temen saqe as vete nuk po e din se ake shkruar qe z.Hashimi e po e viziton Limajn ne Hage a jo , po ketu po shifet se nga deshira per te dhen keso lloj dezinformatash te tuat nuk keni dite se as qka po shkruani , por ti i paske mendettek devizat e Thaqit me shum se sa tek tjerat , e sa i perket se keta te fundit rreth fondit Limaj ti nuk e dije se ake ndegjuar se ku shkojn ky fond , e jo ne xhepin e Hashimit , ndersa ty po te brejka puna se kush po i merr keto mos Hashimi vet , ha ha . ndoshta me mire paska me qene se tye z.DriniM paska dashur qe keto para qe derdhen ne kete fond te shkojn ne konton tende , e per kete je shum i vone , te lutem

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Llapi

Qe edhe reagimi  se ju disa nuk do te kishi besue po mos demontonte njera pal mos vall tash do te kerkoni qe edhe bajrush tita i vockel  te thot jo jo nuk eshte e vertet se une paskum rrejt
---------------------------------------------------------------------


Familja Limaj: Ne jemi krenar me konceptin e PDK-së dhe liderit të saj  


Prishtinë, 12 mars (Kosovapress) Time: 21 : 34 

 Nuk është hera e parë që B. Morina nxit fushatë kundër familjes Limaj, me qëllime denigruese dhe përçarëse. Nuk është e panjohur gjuha helmuese, shpifëse, urrejtëse në përmasa shizofrene, që udhëheq ky gazetar që sa vite kundër të gjithë atyre që sadopak kanë kontribuar për shkëputjen e Kosovës nga Serbia, dhe ndërtimin e realitetit të ri demokratik në Kosovë. Ky i mjerë ka harruar se kanë ndryshuar kohërat në Kosovë. Kosova më nuk është në kohërat e Rrahman Morinës dhe këshilltarit e kushëririt të tij B. Morina. Nuk do të jetë e largët ajo ditë kur përsëri do ti shihni bashkë. Ne si familje dhe farefis vazhdojmë të jemi besnikë dhe krenarë të konceptit politik të PDK-së, për një Kosovë të lirë, demokratike, e të qytetëruar, që ka qenë dhe është synimi i Fatmirit. Po ashtu, nuk mund ta fshehim kënaqësinë se këtë koncept politik të PDK-së, çdo ditë e më tepër po e përqafojnë qytetarët e Kosovës, thuhet në reagimin e familjes së Fatmir Limajt-komandant Çeliku.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## agiimi

Ju faleminderit shum ju Llapi per kete te vertet qe na e dhe , sepse me te vertet nga dezinformatat e gazetes Bota Sot ku e cila synim te vetem e ka vetem qe te krijoj keso spekulimesh te pisllequra e ku nje pjes e idhetareve te kesaj gazete i hsprehin ato pislleqe edhe ne kete forum dhe ne te gjith ate qka munden si per shembull z.BRARI dhe z.ARBI ku keta te fundit jan ekspozues te te gjitha pislleqeve nga kjo gazet ne kete forum , me qellim qe vtem te krijojn bindje te populli , si jan mesuar edhe me pare , qe prej pas luftes , duke shpifur lloj lloj dezinformatash te tilla , e ku keta dy te ketije forumi shprehen edhe se Qlirimtaret qe kan qene te gjith duhen  burgosur nga UNMIK-u  sepse te gjith kane bere krime  gjat luftes  e tjera tjera pislleqe te qelbura!!.
 Ndersa tani po ja lee fjalen z.Albo qe eshte pronencuar me heret qe nese nuk pronencohet diqka rreth kesaj teme atehere botuesit e Botes Sot dalin me fjalit e verteta , ok z. Albo na e thuaj dhe na e shpjego se ku mbeten tashi gazetaret e gezetes private BOTA SOT dhe keta idhetaret e tu qe shum i perkrah z,BRARI dhe z.ARBI rreth mendimeve te tyre , pra bindu edhe vet ti zz.Albo se si shkone punet te ketej ne Kosove .

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Lefter

> Eh ,mirë ,mirë  !!!
> 
> Hashimi vetëm hatri i devizave që mbiledhen ( kuptohet nëse mbiledhen diçka  ) në fondin *'' Fatmir Limaj ''*  dhe puna e rahjes së gjoksit se ja ne *,, djemtë e luftës ''* , e kishte vizituar Fatmirin gati për çdo javë .
> 
> Por çka ti bën Hashimi *lëkurës së ujkut* ,që ia mban varur  mbas derës së gjykatës së Hagës dada Carla del Ponte , se !!!! 
> 
> *Ah ,sikur të kishte Hashimi ndonjë burrë dhe ate burrë të fortë tia mbante frigën ,e kish bërë çirak Fatmirin me vizita dhe e kishte n'trashur xhepin e vetë gjithashtu Hashimi .*


Po mire bre shok,cfare gjaku ke ti qe krenohesh nese te marin nje shqiptar ne HAGE?!
Mua nuk me habitin keto postime si te ARBR dhe DRINIT,sepse ju ka bere gjaku borba(bota sot), i ka degjeneruar me shkrime te pakonfirmuara dhe te pavertete vetem per hire qe te mposhtet lufta clirimtare.Une besoj se bota sot e urren UCK me shum se sa ndonje gazete serbe,si dhe i urrejn te gjitha cka eshte e luftes vetem pse vete atyre nuk ju ka dhuruar zoti ate force qe te dalin para  pushkes se shkaut,edhe nuk hezitojn te shkelin gjakun e deshmoreve dhe te heronjeve te gjalle qe i ka rit NENE SHQIPERIA,ju pershendes dhe ju them se nje njeri me  mendje te shendosh nuk mundet ti besoj gazetave si keta qe shkruajn ne interesa partiake pa mare parasysh cilat,sepse nuk me duken as mediumat e anes se kundert se shkruajn te verteten po neise,pershendetje.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## dafine

Fatmir Limaj nuk vizitohet vetem nga Sabri Fejzullahu

Janë të shumë bashkatadhetarët tanë që vizitojnë heroin e luftes çlirimtare te Kosovës, Komandant çelikun. Se a e viziton Hashimi apo jo, fjalet qe i nxorret jane fjale kafenesh dhe te Botes sot. Nuk besoj se ka një jave qe tek Fatmiri nuk shkojne në vizite bashkatdhetarë të ndryshëm që e kanë njohur për së afërmi apo që nuk e kanë njohur kurrë Fatmirin. 
  Por në vend se të shtrohet pyetja kështu zotërinj shtroni pyetjen siç duhet: Ku janë institucionet e Kosovës që të kujdesen per fatin e njërit nga çlirimtarët tonë, por së paku t'ua bënte vizitën kryetari Rugova që u ul në ulsen e Presidentit falë luftës së Fatmirit dhe shokëve të tij. Pse është kaq jo mirënjohës Rugova ndaj Fatmir Limës, ndaj Adem Jasharit, ndaj Fehmi Lladrovcit, ndaj Zahir Pajazitit e të tjerëve. Rugova është president dhe atij i takon të lë përshtypjen para të tjerëve se ka qenë me luftën e uçk-së dhe me ata djem që ofruan jetën e tyre për lirine e Kosovës. 
  Thaqi është kryetar partie dhe bën më shumë se ç'bëni ju dhe Rugova për Fatmirin. Thaqi bëri luftën dhe udhëheqi atë luftë në drejtimin politik të saj prandaj ai me ruajtjen e vlerave të kêsaj lufte mbron dhe i jep zemër edhe Fatmir Limës. Sa për vizita nuk besoj se as Sabri Fejzullahu nuk merr gazetarë pas vetes për vizita në Hagë e akoma me pak gjasa të marrë gazetarët e Borbës sot më falni Botës sot. Shokët e Fatmirit nuk bëjnë vizitën për marketing politik siç mendon Bota sot.
  Dafine

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## FIERI1

Me vjen shume keq qe qarkullojne thashetheme te tilla qe jane ne dem te Historise te U.C.K. Keto thashetheme, jane gatuar ne guzhinen serbe dhe serviren ne tryezen shqiptare ne Kosove per te percare popullin shqiptar qe ata te vriten me njeri tjetrin. Ne si shqiptar pa marre parasysh se nga cila pjese e Shqiperise jemi ne duhet te kontribojme ti jemi te bashkuar me njeri tjetrin dhe jo te merremi me spekullime dhe llafe grash dhe thashetheme te gatuara nga guzhinjer serb dhe grek...
Nano ik !!!!!!!!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## agiimi

E ndersa bartes te kesaj kuzhine serbe,  deri ne ket forum jon pikerisht si Drini, Arbi, Brari, Rryma etj. por fatkeqesisht qe keta jon shqip foles per dallim nga ata vet kuzhinierat qe i marojne keto pislleqe.

----------


## GZymberi

ai nuk e vizitoji se ishte tradhtar e ndersa per z.hashim thaqin ska fjal ka punu valla pa ja pas inati kerkush hiq edhe z.Fatmir limen edhe aj ka punu po mos te vjellin shum me kto tendera se e ka ba bajat le te bahet si qemajl mustafa i gjilanit qaq vyher ma shum ska nevoj hiq po apet se aper PDK 1 ma te mir ska fjal

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

